
Show HN: Tcl parser for the Eno notation language - bef
https://github.com/bef/enotcl
======
simonrepp
Awesome, very happy to see this.

Now I'm curious - are you putting this to use somewhere already? Or is it for
the time being "just" an experiment for the joy of implementing in itself? :)

Thanks for sharing!

~~~
bef
It's in use by in-house software still in development as a prototype/proof-of-
concept configuration language.

~~~
simonrepp
Very cool! If it succeeds and you'd like to publish any part of it at some
point, I'll gladly pick it up for a collection of case studies on eno-
lang.org, just let me know then.

Meanwhile, I've added a commmunity projects section at [https://eno-
lang.org/libraries](https://eno-lang.org/libraries) to raise awareness of your
Tcl implementation there as well.

Thanks again, looking forward to further developments!

